# Kingston N.Y. Model Train show Oct 18th



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fall Event this year is Oct 18th 2015 look forward to seeing you there.

Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show. Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway. Sunday, Oct 18th, 2015, 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $6.00, kids under 12 $1.00. 11,000 sq.ft. Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables. Largest model train and hobby show in Ulster County.
We have a new Large scale dealer this year with some great prices and inventory.

http://kingstontrainshow.com/


Later RJD


----------

